# Darf ein Teich überlaufen?



## owl-andre (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo,meine Mutter kam gerade ganz aufgeregt rüber:Unser Teich läuft über!Ich brauche deine Absaugpumpe,darf dieses passieren?Sie haben sich den Teich,Drenage ect. von einem Gärtner mit Teichbau Erfahrung machen lassen(ich auch,nur ist mein Teich noch nicht voll).-Ist das normal?Ich hatte ja selber auch noch nicht einen so großen Teich,daher auch meine Frage,MfG Andre


----------



## Thomas_H (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Darf ein Teich überlaufen?*

Hat es bei euch so geschüttet?  

Normalerweise sollte ein Überlauf eingebaut sein und das Regenwasser gezielt abfließen.

Überlaufen ist dann nicht;- zumindest nicht, solange die Erde noch Wasser aufnehmen kann.

Kein Überlauf? :crazy:


----------



## katja (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Darf ein Teich überlaufen?*

hallo ihr beiden!

also wir haben auch keinen "überlauf"  

da musst du doch nicht gleich :crazy:  machen    

was ist denn so schlimm, wenn der teich mal kurz über die ufer tritt???


----------



## Dr.J (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Darf ein Teich überlaufen?*

Hallo,

Mein Teich ist auch schonmal übergelaufen. Man muss nur aufpassen, dass die Folie nicht unterspült wird.


----------



## karsten. (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Darf ein Teich überlaufen?*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> .............
> was ist denn so schlimm, wenn der teich mal kurz über die ufer tritt?..........




Hallo 

Schlimm  

schlimm ist ,dass offensichtlich wieder ein Handwerker gepfuscht hat , der es besser wissen sollte      

interessant wird es , wenn ein steiles Ufer unter der Folie aufweicht und abrutscht oder Steinsetzungen einbrechen.

Auch kann es bei "Ebbe" zu Einschwemmungen von Nährstoffen kommen

Deshalb sieht man üblicherweise einen kontrollierten Überlauf vor und führt das Wasser vom Teich weg . 
Ob nun Sickerschacht oder andere Varianten , das kommt auf den Einzelfall an.

mfG


----------



## Thomas_H (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Darf ein Teich überlaufen?*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> da musst du doch nicht gleich :crazy:  machen



Der Handwerker, Pfuscher war doch gemeint.


----------



## owl-andre (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Darf ein Teich überlaufen?*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> schlimm ist ,dass offensichtlich wieder ein Handwerker gepfuscht hat ,



Das ist der grösste Blödsinn ! Der Handwerker der es bei meinen Eltern und mir gemacht hat,geht hier seit Jahren ein und aus!Fang nicht mit sowas an,bitte


----------



## Annett (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Darf ein Teich überlaufen?*

Hallo Andre,

läuft der Teich überall gleichmäßig über, oder hat der Handwerker eine Stelle dafür vorgesehen und die liegt passend?

Ich habe das auch nicht komplett dem Zufall überlassen, obwohl man keine wirkliche Konstruktion erkennen kann.


----------



## Thomas_H (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Darf ein Teich überlaufen?*

Deshalb hat er trotzdem vergessen einen gezielten Überlauf einzubauen


----------



## ra_ll_ik (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Darf ein Teich überlaufen?*

Lange darüber nachgedacht, aber es anders gelöst.
Ich habe eine Seite des Üfers bewußt tiefer gelassen. 
Allerdings ist wegen Geländeunebenheiten der Wasserspiegel an der besagten Stelle immer höher als der Rasen drumherum.
Wird der Teich jetzt zum Stausee, läuft es genau an der tiefen Stelle heraus
und
es läuft nichts wieder herein.


----------



## Silke (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Darf ein Teich überlaufen?*

Hallo,
also an einen Überlauf hätte der "Handwerker" schon denken müssen. 
Wir haben eine Stelle etwas tiefer gelegt. Von dort fliesst das Wasser in ein Dränagerohr (ca. 3 m lang) und verteilt sich dann im Boden (hoffentlich )
Bis jetzt hat es funktioniert. Ich hätte keine Lust darauf, meine Beete unkontrolliert überfluten zu lassen...


----------



## Holger1969 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Darf ein Teich überlaufen?*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> schlimm ist ,dass offensichtlich wieder ein Handwerker gepfuscht hat , der es besser wissen sollte
> 
> ...


hallo karsten,

der handwerker war hauptsächlich ich  

wo soll das ufer denn hin  

dem druck des bodens widerfährt ja der gegendruck des wassers. da müssten ja schon hohlräume bestehen oder aber es ist ein hochteich... aber auch dann ist der wasseraustritt verteilt auf den umfang doch sehr gering  

einschwemmung... aber doch nicht bei einer perfekt installierten kapillarsperre...    

lg
holger


----------



## Thomas_H (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Darf ein Teich überlaufen?*













			
				Holger1969 schrieb:
			
		

> der handwerker war hauptsächlich ich




Gern geschehen


----------



## karsten. (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Darf ein Teich überlaufen?*



			
				Holger1969 schrieb:
			
		

> der handwerker war hauptsächlich ich
> 
> ..........




    













Lieber Holger   .. 

wenn ein durch Überlaufen sehr aufgeweichtes Ufer betreten wird oder es durch Aufbauten z.B. Steinsetzungen oder Ähnlichem belastet ist kann es je nach Böschungswinkel schon einbrechen und unter die Folie sacken 
da nützt kein Wasserdruck was , da der ja nicht punktuell entgegenwirken kann. Da könnte man keinen Milchbeutel eindrücken . Sicher kommt es immer auf die örtlichen Gegebenheiten an und haarig wird es auch nur in Extremfällen aber es ist auch eine Kleinigkeit auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen und so zu bauen , dass man weiß wohin das Wasser überläuft. Wenn von Handwerkern gesprochen wird , heißt das unterschwellig auch immer "Arbeit für Geld" .  

und DANN sollte die Arbeit den anerkannten Regeln der Technik entsprechen .


Wenn ich (für Bier) beim Kumpel helfe vergessen wir auch schon mal den Zement.....  :      


wenn es bei Euch bei "Ebbe" keine Einschwemmung gibt , is doch schön !

nur kann man doch hier im Forum nicht propagieren : " lasst alle den Überlauf weg "
 

mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## Holger1969 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Darf ein Teich überlaufen?*

hi karsten,

hast ja recht, sicher ist ein gezielter überlauf kein luxus.

bei mir besteht die gefahr größerer schäden allerdings nur durch einen tsunami und der ist in meinem teich recht selten....        

lg
holger


----------

